# My horse got bit yesterday-can she still show in halter class?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It is one of those unavoidables and no the judge shouldn't be looking at bite marks. The look for conformation and unsoundness. My mare fell in the trailer and somehow cut the skin on her stifle. Only a skin cut and about 4" long. Since the show hadn't started I told the judge what had happened and should I just pack up and go home. He said as long as she didn't favor it I could show. We placed in halter.


----------



## mellazarus (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks! We're good to go then!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

In halter the judge is looking for the horse that is put together the best for it's breed. The judge should not take off for a few minor scrapes. How a horse is turned out does make a difference and if two equally well put together horses are standing side by side something minor could impact a judges mind but otherwise, no. It should not be an issue. Good luck in your class.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope, you're fine 
They do make grooming chalk that can mask it a little, but I don't think it's really worth it, seeing as it doesn't make much of a difference.


----------

